
Horns are growing on young people's skulls, Research suggests phone is to blame - Vaslo
https://www.greenwichtime.com/news/article/Horns-are-growing-on-young-people-s-skulls-Phone-14024660.php
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20173830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20173830)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20217164](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20217164)

